# Help and Advice > Self care >  News anxiety

## Paula

As Ive just had a meltdown at Si, yelling at him to turn off the news as I couldnt cope, I thought it might be an idea to repost Suzis post on the DWD Facebook page today.

She says:

Hi everyone. I know that the world events right now are horrific and it seems that there is no escape from hearing about it. Emmie spotted these and as she, like so many are on a news blackout as it's all so overwhelming we thought these could be good to share with you all too. Normally we'd schedule them for a self care Thursday with Paula, but we thought that there are going to be so many of you who need these reminders and tips asap... 
Suzi

https://www.facebook.com/11014347569...6917768016369/

----------


## Suzi

Thank you for this. 

It's similar in our house, it's really stressing F out as she has friends in Romania, H just cares too much... Marc's not doing great atm and this is too much. So I'm practising what I preach. I'm only checking in on the news every now and again because what is happening is just horrible.

----------


## Stella180

I’m staying away from the news too. I feel kinda bad about it and feel like I should be keeping up with what’s going on but I just can’t.

----------


## OldMike

I used to have the BBC news channel a lot to keep abreast of things but with the current world news I usually turn it off and have the radio on instead.

----------

